# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A mund te kete me shume gra lidere ne shoqerine shqiptare?

## pranvera bica

Une jam Pranvera Bica nga qyteti i Korces,qytet juglindor, i bukur ,me perlat e tij serenatat.Qytet i debores, i kultures, i shkolles se pare  shqipe. Jam e martuar,gjyshe me nje nip bukurosh ,jam mesuese, kam mbaruar gjuhe letersi aktualisht jam ne nje shkolle te mesme.Hobia ime libri, muzika,turizmi. Kam qene nxenese e zellshme e poetit te madh Prof.Koci Petriti RESPEKT. Pershendes gjithe antaret e mrekullueshem te ketij forumi dhe besoj te jap edhe une sadopak ndonje mendim modest.        M I L V A.

----------


## pranvera bica

Mendoj Se Eshte Nje Teme Shume Interesante. Femra Aq Me Teper Ajo Shqiptare,hershem Ka Qene E Destinuar Per Pune ,e Ndoshta Per Gjithe Ato Lloj Punesh Qe I Kishte Imponuar  Shoqeria Patriarkale. Por Tani Mendoj Qe Eshte Momenti I Duhur Qe Emancipimi I Saj Eshte Ne Stadin Me Te Larte,dhe Pse Jo Te Jete Dhe Nje Pretendente E Forte Per Te Qene Nje Lidere  E Devotshme Ne Te Gjitha Aspektet E  Jetes Se Shoqerise Sone.shembuj Pozitive Ka Por Jo Mjaftueshem.shquhen Dy Tre Gra Qe Ndien Ne Politike,pak Drejtuese Pak Binzesmene,dhe Per Cudi Skemi Shume Poete Kur Dihet Qe Shpirti I Gruas Shqiptare Eshte Gjithe Frymezim  MILVA

----------


## Ermelita

femra lidere ka dhe do te vazhdoje te kete,vetem se duhet me shume angazhim i vete atyre...nuk jane thuajse me barrierat e ndryshme qe kane qene me heret...tani vetem duhet te investojme vete,si femra dhe si krijesa sensuale,duhet te jemi ato qe e tregojne se mbrapa cdo lidere te suksesesshem fshihet gruaja e tij kurse mbrama cdo lidereje te suksesshme fshihet vetja e saj.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> femra lidere ka dhe do te vazhdoje te kete,vetem se duhet me shume angazhim i vete atyre...nuk jane thuajse me barrierat e ndryshme qe kane qene me heret...tani vetem duhet te investojme vete,si femra dhe si krijesa sensuale,duhet te jemi ato qe e tregojne se mbrapa cdo lidere te suksesesshem fshihet gruaja e tij kurse mbrama cdo lidereje te suksesshme fshihet vetja e saj.



Jam dakort me mendimin tënd.





> Emancipimi I Saj Eshte Ne Stadin Me Te Larte,dhe Pse Jo Te Jete Dhe Nje Pretendente E Forte Per Te Qene Nje Lidere E Devotshme Ne Te Gjitha Aspektet E Jetes Se Shoqerise Sone


Ideja është tunduese, por realiteti sundues. 

Femra e sotme vërtet ka fituar emancipimin, por për angazhim të devotshëm në të gjitha aspektet e jetës së shoqëirsë ajo kushtëzohet ende nga pajtimi i jetëve të saj paralele: private, familjare, profesionale, shoqërore. 

Të jesh grua, plus të jesh femër, plus të jesh nënë, plus të jesh e punësuar, plus të angazhohesh në lëvizje  aktive me piksynime politike nuk është lehtë.  Midis jetës private, profesionale dhe shoqërore edhe mund të gjehet një zgjidhje e mesme pa ndihmë të domosdoshme por, më problematike është pajtimi i të qënit nënë me jetët e tjera. 

Një lehtësi për pajtimin e këtyre jetëve është vendosja e fëmijës në një strukturë pritjeje (çerdhe/ kopësht), ose përmbysja e roleve të dikurshme që do të thotë: ashtu siç pas çdo drejtuesi të suksesshëm mashkullor ka patur ose ka një grua të plotfuqishme mbështetëse, ashtu edhe pas çdo drejtuesje të suksesshme femërore të ketë një mashkull të plotfuqishëm mbështetës. 




> « Prindërimi mund të përcaktohet si bashkësi e sistemimeve psiqike dhe afektive që lejojnë të riturrit të bëhen prindër, domethënë t’u përgjigjen nevojave të fëmijëve të tyre në tre nivele: Trupore (përkujdesjet ushqyese dhe mirëmbajtëse) ; jetë affektive  (pëkujdesjet emocionale dhe mësim menaxhimi emocional) dhe jetës psiqike (përkujdesjet për zhvillim intelektual). Prindërimi është një proçes gradualisht pjekës »
> Prindërimi është  «bashkësia e _"aftësive për të qenë"_ dhe e _"aftësive për të bërë"_ që përkthehet në rrethana dhe ndodhi të ndryshme në fjalë, veprime, shkëmbime, emocione dhe kënaqësira, në mirënjohje të fëmijës, por njëkohësisht edhe në autoritet (qëndim), kërkesë, mirëkuptim dhe vazhdimësi. 
> 
> Këto përkufizime përshkruajnë mjaft mirë përmasën e detyrimeve dhe të vështirësive me të cilat prindërit dhe prindërit e ardhshëm duhet të përballen. Nuk lindim prindër por bëhemi…
> 
> Të dy prindërit  kanë përgjegjësinë e përbashkët të përballojnë edukimin dhe zhvillimin e fëmijës.
> 
> Pjesë të marra nga http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parentalit%C3%A9 e të përkthyer përshpejtueshëm nga unë.


Sa meshkuj, sidomos meshkuj shqiptarë, ka që janë të gatshëm të marrin ndër duar totalisht rolin e prindërimit  me qëllim që gruaja e tyre të përparojë në lidërim?!

Mendimi im ky.

Elna.

----------


## Brari

qe te kete gra lidere..me shumice duhet te kete kopshte cerdhe shkoll fillore te mira,.. ai shteti qe do gra lidere..
pra pa feltere e levere neper dur e kamb..

si ta shpetojme gruan nga ato mijra pun e telashe roberuese te dites.. thosh i ngrati lenin..
hitleri  beri shum gjera te mira ne kte drejtim kur akoma skish fillue luftrat..
pra e kopshte-cerdhizoj mire gjermanine e asaj kohe..

pra qe nje grua te mendoj per pune shteterore.. duhet te kete mendje te fjetur se.. beben e ka lene ne cerdhe ne duar te sigurta.. qe ja mbajn e shikojn e qe ja ushqejne me dashuri..

apo jo Elna..

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Ideja është tunduese, por realiteti sundues. 
> .........................
> Femra e sotme vërtet ka fituar emancipimin, por për angazhim të devotshëm në të gjitha aspektet e jetës së shoqëirsë ajo kushtëzohet ende nga pajtimi i jetëve të saj paralele: private, familjare, profesionale, shoqërore. 
> ......................
> Sa meshkuj, sidomos meshkuj shqiptarë, ka që janë të gatshëm të marrin ndër duar totalisht rolin e prindërimit  me qëllim që gruaja e tyre të përparojë në lidërim?!
> Mendimi im ky.
> Elna.




E nderuar Elna Durresi!

Asgje nuk mund t'i hiqej argumentit tuaj, por une desha te theksoj lidhur me realitetin sundues dhe hipokrit te politikes patriakale shqiptare.
Realiteti shqiptar, eshte i tille, qe e detyron femren te mbeshtese koken tek më i forti: politik, ekonomik apo rrugaçeror qofte. Pa u zgjatur, sjelljet ndaj femres, pergjithesisht jane poshteruese. Femra, shihet ne shume zona si mjet pune, si skllave dhe, ne raste te tjera, si objekt seksi e mjet kenaqesie.
Syrit tim vezhgues, nuk i ka shpetuar, qe ne keto kohe konfuzioni, grate jane më të pergjegjshme, jane me korrekte  e me te rregullta. E kam fjalen, per ato gra e vajza dinjtoze, me integritet profesional e moral. Fatkeqesisht, meshkujt me pushtet sot, te bere te tille ne rruge te dyshimta e korruptive, kane marre rreth vetes çupulina, deri edhe "top keshilltare". Femra keto, që veçse burim i libidos mashkullore, nuk vlejne per asgje. Neper ministrira dhe institucione shteterore, jane te shumta femrat idiote, por pa u ngrënë hakun, jane te bukura!
Nje shoqeri femerore, eshte me e paqte dhe me mundesi më prosperuese, sepse femra eshte më ekonomiqare dhe e tille që, pushtetin ta beje më me kuptim, më me jete e me ndjenje njerezore.
Ato, femrat që e meritojne denjesisht, dalin nepermjet konkurimit te drejtë...! Dhe kjo, do te harrihet, kur shoqeria te bejë presion per drejtesi. Kur statutet e partive te jene me te vertete demokratike dhe kur ligji te zbatohet dhe të na konsideroje te barabarte. 
Perfundimisht, une mendoj se te drejtat i fiton kush lufton per to. Edhe grave, u mbetet shume per te bere ne kete beteje te pabarabarte.

Uroj, per më shume gra lidere, ne shoqerine shqiptare!

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Une jam Pranvera Bica nga qyteti i Korces,qytet juglindor, i bukur ,me perlat e tij serenatat.Qytet i debores, i kultures, i shkolles se pare  shqipe. Jam e martuar,gjyshe me nje nip bukurosh ,jam mesuese, kam mbaruar gjuhe letersi aktualisht jam ne nje shkolle te mesme.Hobia ime libri, muzika,turizmi. Kam qene nxenese e zellshme e poetit te madh Prof.Koci Petriti RESPEKT. Pershendes gjithe antaret e mrekullueshem te ketij forumi dhe besoj te jap edhe une sadopak ndonje mendim modest.        M I L V A.



Mireseerdhe znj. Pranvera!

Korçare e nderuar, siç me kane pritur me bujari e dashuri ne kete forum, te njejten gje perpiqem te bej edhe une.
Te uroj, per punen fisnike si mesuese dhe per temen interesante, ne kete shoqeri me demokraci tashme te deformuar.

Urimet me te perzemerta!

----------


## pranvera bica

Une Qe Zgjodha Kete Teme Mendova Se Plot Gra Shqiptare Midis Endrave Te Tjera Qe Kane,besoj Dhe Pse Jo Thelle Ne Qenjen E Tyre Mendojne  Pse Te Mos Kene Edhe Ato Nje Hapesire Ne Shoqerine Ku Ato Aderojne Qe Nga Profesionet Me Te Thjeshta E Deri Tek Forumet Dhe Institucionet Me Te Larta , Ku Ato Te Shpalosin Idete E Vyera Qe Mbartin.e Qe Te Ndodhe Kjo Duhet Qe Pa Tjeter Keto Ide Te Ushqehen Nga Dikush Qote Nga Prinderit ,qofte Nga Bashkeshortet,dhe Me Shume , Nga Mos Xhelozite E Lidereve Te Pakta Egzistuese.jam Dakort Me Mendimet E Nderuara Te Lexueseve. Faktor Vendimtar Eshte Edhe Krijimi I Kushteve Per  Tu Ndier Nene E Sigurt Per Jeten E Femijeve Te Tyre ,per Nje Mbeshtetje Totale Nga Bashkeshortet Per Nje Ndarje Perfekte Te Detyrave Ne Familje Nje Angazhim Serioz Nga Te Gjitha Levat Qe Perbejne Familjen Dhe Pa Tjeter Edhe Ne Shoqerine Tone Se Shpejti Do Kete  Hillari Klinton ,thecer,armani ,tina Terner,seline Dion E Ku Di Une Se Spo Kujtoj Tjeter Fushe.besoj Dhe Haki Stermilli Sdo Shkruante Me; Sikur Te Isha Djale ,do Ti Tregoja Botes Mbare, Se Dora Qe Perkund Djepin, E4shte Dora Qe Perkund Fatin E Njerezise ,por Mjerisht Jam Vajze Dhe Si E Tille Smundem Me E Nxjerr Zanin ; Forca Te Nderuara Femra Qe Te Mos Kete Me Dije Si E Haki Stermillit Me Respekt  Pranvera Nga Korca

----------


## pranvera bica

FAlemiderit per mikpritjen tuaj Astrit materialet tuaja i kam lexuar  dhe jam ndier komod kam miq e mikesha ne Gramsh .Ju uroj nje prodhimtari te bollshme  Pranvera

----------


## Dito

E para njehere Mireseerdhe.

Ndersa persa i perket temes qe ke hapur ne brendesi te prezantimit spo prononcohem se do ma marrin per maskilizem.

*Dito.*

----------


## h_one_y

> E para njehere Mireseerdhe.
> 
> Ndersa persa i perket temes qe ke hapur ne brendesi te prezantimit spo prononcohem se do ma marrin per maskilizem.
> 
> *Dito.*


 Eshte dashur ta potencosh se gabim eshte hapur tema

----------


## pranvera bica

i/e dashur s'jam hic dakort me ate thenje pesimiste per te bukuren zemer.

rrahjet e saj  tregojne potencialet e saj per te perballuar cdo sfide.

te falenderoj        
m i l v a

----------


## pranvera bica

> Une jam Pranvera Bica nga qyteti i Korces,qytet juglindor, i bukur ,me perlat e tij serenatat.Qytet i debores, i kultures, i shkolles se pare  shqipe. Jam e martuar,gjyshe me nje nip bukurosh ,jam mesuese, kam mbaruar gjuhe letersi aktualisht jam ne nje shkolle te mesme.Hobia ime libri, muzika,turizmi. Kam qene nxenese e zellshme e poetit te madh Prof.Koci Petriti RESPEKT. Pershendes gjithe antaret e mrekullueshem te ketij forumi dhe besoj te jap edhe une sadopak ndonje mendim modest.        M I L V A.


pO E RIBEJ EDHE NJE HERE PREZANTIMIN TIM


Pershendetje dhe respekte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

oj pranver ori korcare..
mir se erdhe ne forum..
te uroj shendet e pare..
dhe suksese ty ne pun..

e nderuar si gjithmone..
shkolla korces te na rroje..
por e pare mos i thoni..
se ajo dolli me vone..

se 200 e ca vjet me pare..
se ne korce te kishim shkolle..
kish kosova shkolle shqipe..
po dhe shkodra mori Zonjë..

por sic e kam then e her tjera..
te na lulzojne si  pranvera..
tera shkollat anembane..
si ne korc.. Pej e tiranë..


..

----------


## Preng Sherri

Kur e lexova Temën( titullin) mendova që ai( ajo) që e ka hapur do t'na flasë për gratë e sukseshme por për me qenë më humoristike, teksti i hapjës së temës, s'kishte të bënte me Temën por me prezentimin e vetvetës, që një këso teme ekziston në fillimin e Faqes së parë të Forumit!
 Femra të sukseshme në shoqerin shqiptare kemi sa të doni e në ve4anti në fushën e Artit! Në politik i sukseshëm mund të bëhesh në mënyra të ndryshme; Të ndershme dhe të pandershme!
 Së paku mendoj që në politik ka pak ose aspak të " ndershëm".
Në fusha tjera, femrat janë më të sukseshme se vet burrat që nga Muzika ( Vaçe Zela, Tefta Tashko, Edit Mihali,) ( Filmi Tinka Kurti, Violeta manushi,Rajmonda Bulku ) etj etj.

Por edhe në Politik kemi gra që premtojn ndërsa Kryeparlamentarja JOZEFINA TOPALLI prinë dhe është shembull i një Femre të sukseshme, energjike por edhe me pamje dhe veshje aristokrate!

----------


## DEA27

gra ne politike, eh sa larg eshte kjo ide, eshte e vertete se ka filluar nje "evolucion" 
i math per te perfshire dhe gruan ne politike, por kjo si ngjan aspak asaj qe duhet te ndothte ne te vertete. femrat qe marrin pjese ne politike,  jane sahanlepirese te eprorve te tyre, dhe dalin dhe propagandojne per liderat e vet si ata "deshmimtaret e jehovait" qe ne shumicen e rasteve se dine as vete per cfare flasin. eshte goxha premtuese idea por teper zhgenjyes realiteti.

----------


## oliver55

Qe te jesh lider apo lidere nuk ka te bej gjinija.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Qe te jesh lider apo lidere nuk ka te bej gjinija.


I ,E  dashur oliver! Une di qe kur je  'Lidere' je femer dhe kur je 'LIDER'  je mashkull.

Se cila gjini eshte me e zgjuar dhe me e preferuar e tregojne faktet ne Shqiperi,me vendet qe zene ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes.

RESOEKTE. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Kur e lexova Temën( titullin) mendova që ai( ajo) që e ka hapur do t'na flasë për gratë e sukseshme por për me qenë më humoristike, teksti i hapjës së temës, s'kishte të bënte me Temën por me prezentimin e vetvetës, që një këso teme ekziston në fillimin e Faqes së parë të Forumit!
>  Femra të sukseshme në shoqerin shqiptare kemi sa të doni e në ve4anti në fushën e Artit! Në politik i sukseshëm mund të bëhesh në mënyra të ndryshme; Të ndershme dhe të pandershme!
>  Së paku mendoj që në politik ka pak ose aspak të " ndershëm".
> Në fusha tjera, femrat janë më të sukseshme se vet burrat që nga Muzika ( Vaçe Zela, Tefta Tashko, Edit Mihali,) ( Filmi Tinka Kurti, Violeta manushi,Rajmonda Bulku ) etj etj.
> 
> Por edhe në Politik kemi gra që premtojn ndërsa Kryeparlamentarja JOZEFINA TOPALLI prinë dhe është shembull i një Femre të sukseshme, energjike por edhe me pamje dhe veshje aristokrate!


I,E dashur Preng Sherri. Nuk ishte qellimi im prezantimi ne kete teme u be aksidentalisht,une e kam fjalen per lidere ne te gjitha aspektet e fushat e jetes sone te re demokratike dhe kjo nuk egziston per vete arsyet e ndryshme qe te nderuarit forumista kane dhene gjate qemtimit te tyre.Persa u' perket  individeve te suksesshem qe ju permendni une di te them 'SE ME NJE LULE NUK VJEN PRANVERA' mik i dashur.

Persosmeria { relative} egziston,por njeres te persosur s'ka.

Faleminderit i e dashur mik dhe respekte! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Preng Sherri

> I,E dashur Preng Sherri. Nuk ishte qellimi im prezantimi ne kete teme u be aksidentalisht,une e kam fjalen per lidere ne te gjitha aspektet e fushat e jetes sone te re demokratike dhe kjo nuk egziston per vete arsyet e ndryshme qe te nderuarit forumista kane dhene gjate qemtimit te tyre.Persa u' perket  individeve te suksesshem qe ju permendni une di te them 'SE ME NJE LULE NUK VJEN PRANVERA' mik i dashur.
> 
> Persosmeria { relative} egziston,por njeres te persosur s'ka.
> 
> Faleminderit i e dashur mik dhe respekte!


E nderuara mike,
 Është e vërtetë që të përsosur nuk ka sepse si i tillë mund të jetë vetëm Perendia nëse Ai me të vërtet ekziston!
Po sjellë dy menime të dhëna për  gruan:
 PITAGORA thotë:

" *ka një parim të mirë që ka krijuar rregullin, dritën dhe burrin, dhe një parim të keq që ka krijuar kaosin, errësirat dhe gruan*".

 Dhe Mendimi tjetër i POULAIN DE LA BARRE që i kundërvihet ( rastësishtë jo me paramendim) mendimit të më lartëm të Pitagorës:
" *Gjithçka që është shkruar nga burrat për gratë duhet të jetë e dyshimtë, sepse ata vetë vendosin dhe vetë vulosin*".

 Tashti   ne sikur jemi të prirur që shoqeris shqiptare t'i vemë " faje" të cilat i kanë edhe shoqerit e tjera shumë më " demokrate" se sa kjo e jona!
 Sa Femra ta zëmë ke në vendim marrje në Politiken Amerikane, Franceze, Italiane, Gjermane etj etj?

Në Amerikë ( një pjesë e shoqeris shumë konservatore) votuesit ngurruan të japin voten e tyre për Presidente  Hillari Klintonit sikurse që në Senat dhe Kongres gjenden një numër shumë minor i tyre!
 Në Francë ngadhnjeu Sarkozi përballë një Gruaje!
 Gjermania pas shumë viteve dominimi të meshkujve me përtes zgjodhen për herë të parë një Grua si e para e vendit! Por në Bundesrajhun( Tagun) gjerman ke shumë pak femra!
 Që të mos numeroj më shumë:
 Aty ku duhet të luhen edhe lojera të ndyra, të parregullta, jofere si Politika ta zëmë, Femra e ka të vështirë suksesin sepse Ajo duke qenë Femër, i duhet ta luaj lojën e mashkullit, që se bë dot!
 Aty ku vje në shprehje Talenti natyror si në Shendëtsi, Mësuesi, Art si; Muzik, Film,Arte Figurative, Opera, Instrumente,Inzhenjeri,Sport Femrën e ke në të gjitha strukturat udhëheqese dhe si prijetare tek shoqeria shqiptare!

----------

